# 18 years of benchmarks (2003 > 2021) (games, benchmarks, ray tracing etc.)



## King Mustard (Aug 1, 2021)

As I'm sure you can imagine - updating this takes longer and longer each time I get new hardware 

Percentages signify differences between last two columns.


----------



## phill (Aug 1, 2021)

What no pretty graphs!??!!?    

I kid    That's a massive amount of work and effort to do and to keep up... Congrats!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 1, 2021)

That is excellent work!  I'm lazy as crap, so I tend to just rely on old screenshots of Final Fantasy (or a few other games) benchmarks or my 3dmark history (which is saved to the web), then when I get new hardware I just open screenshot folder and compare to those, and compare to latest reviews, to make sure my scores look normal.  Once that is verified, its time to game!


----------



## Anoniem (Aug 1, 2021)

You. Are. Awesome. Thank you for your hard work, it really shows the advancements manufacturers have made. Also love the crossfire and SLI results, how times have changed.


----------

